# Rooster Showcase



## picosplace77 (Apr 9, 2014)

Have a handsome little fellow u love to show off? This suprisingly docile roo is my 1 yr old Leghorn named Pico. Not sure if he's nosey or super friendly, but he has definitely earned the title king of the coop...


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

What a handsome boy! My husband won't agree to getting a rooster...yet. But he was against getting chickens at first and just the other day he asked if I thought our coop could hold a couple more. So I think he'll come around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Well my guy isn't little. The last time he was little was when he came out of the egg. However that leghorn rooster isn't little either. I grew up seeing my neighbors all the time. My dad got some and he cussed so much, he couldn't keep them in the yard he had for the chickens. He use to call them dang white crows. They can fly out of any coop that hasn't got a roof on it.


----------



## picosplace77 (Apr 9, 2014)

Too funny. I dont have problems with my chickens getting out of their coop, but i did have to lead them out of my neighbors yard yesterday when they were free ranging. So cute watching them sctatch here and there...


----------



## picosplace77 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Barnbum* You could always let nature take its course and opt for straight run chicks.


----------



## picosplace77 (Apr 9, 2014)

So true...


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

That just might work.  


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## picosplace77 (Apr 9, 2014)

The first st run i bought turned out to be 5 hens and 1 rooster. The second was 6 hens. I just picked up another 6 st runs yesterday. Can't wait to see how this round turns out!!!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Gosh you all are starting to sound like me with wanting more, more, and even more. I think I went *more* overboard this year. I am expecting close to 200 babies. yeah way more then what I wanted to get, then told a man today that I would take 12 more eggs next month


----------



## picosplace77 (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow! 200 babies. How exciting!!! Keep us posted on how things go...


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

picosplace77 said:


> Wow! 200 babies. How exciting!!! Keep us posted on how things go...


My kids will most likely be taking photos of me being buried in a pile of chicks.  I think Maybe I went way over board with wanting chicks this year, but my 14 year old didn't help any wanting this breed and that breed


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's about 200 birds here, too, this year. Luckily half are going in the freezer and some are straight run so the boys are going to the dogs. 

I've got some hatching happening I think as well, so 200 is a horrible ballpark. Oh chickens... 
When people come to visit and are greeted by my flock hubby always tells people for every one you see there are ten more, he's not totally off on that. I just say my math skills were never great LOL


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Fiere said:


> It's about 200 birds here, too, this year. Luckily half are going in the freezer and some are straight run so the boys are going to the dogs.
> 
> I've got some hatching happening I think as well, so 200 is a horrible ballpark. Oh chickens...
> When people come to visit and are greeted by my flock hubby always tells people for every one you see there are ten more, he's not totally off on that. I just say my math skills were never great LOL


I figure that is what I will be doing with extras. Is throw them in the freezer. I told Brenda the other day we need to do a dual family deal where we can kill them and her, her husband and their kids can help with the cleaning. Culling I don't mind but when we do it my son doesn't like to dress them so we have issues, and I have to only do 2 to a time. Takes forever doing that. Brenda is expecting about 20 extras this year so if we can do it as a duel family thing. I think we will have it made.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I do all my meat animals myself. Occasionally hubby helps, but he won't gut or kill, can't time a scald to save his life, and is a poor skill with a knife - so basically he plucks a little bit, empties my gut bucket and man handles the pig carcass so we can get it into position and then he winches it up. My daughter is only six so her "big job" is keeping the chickens away from the killing area. I do everything myself. Though I am investing in a plucker this year because I flipping well hate doing it. It's not bad when you are only doing 20-30, but after that you just want to toss in the towel for good. 

I don't bother gutting or plucking the dogs' birds, they just get skinned and put in the freezer whole.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

If I have young Cockerels, what I normally do is cull them then just skin them out like I would with a deer, cut all the meat off the bones, and have son take the carcass down by the rail road tracks for the coyotes to eat. With a bigger bird I will pluck them and gut them but if its a young one I see no sense in wasting the time for that. The last rooster I killed my son wasted about 4 pounds of meat on it, he came in with 2 pieces of meat in the bowl. I asked what happened and he had the nerve to tell me that the cat got to the meat in the bowl which I found out later was BS. Oh well it was a lesson learned. Never let him get the meat off a rooster on his own.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I keep Cornish x for meat, the heritage roosters aren't worth my time for meal making, they're dog food lol. The intestines and heads are the only things that go up back. I have hungry canines in my house, I am not feeding the wild ones good meals! 
By the time I take what I want off my 70 meat birds, I can feed my dogs for 2 straight months on nothing but chicken carcasses and offal. Then include whatever heritage roosters and the pig and I have a half a year of dog food ready to go. Works great


----------



## picosplace77 (Apr 9, 2014)

My baby loves posing...
Check out his super bushy brows. Lol


----------



## kristie18 (Apr 13, 2014)

So does mine he is little bantam but he thinks he is big and bad


----------



## picosplace77 (Apr 9, 2014)

He sure is handsome!! Here's a pic of my 8 wk old bantam rooster. Not sure what kind he is, possibly OEG, but boy is he a handfull!!! Poor little guy just can't help staying in trouble...


----------

